# [SOLVED] DVD/Blu Ray Drive Not Working



## ncrebel1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Sony Vaio F Series laptop that's almost one year old now. My model number is the VPCF112FX/B. This laptop came with a Blu Ray Player / DVDRW factory installed. Now, I must say I've never used this laptop to burn anything but audio CDs to play in my car and a few CD-Rs for file storage. No DVDs, but I'm assuming that works if it burns CDs. Also, I use VLC Player for all multimedia files, including DVD playback. Sony has Corel WinDVD bundled in to Windows 7 and I never did a clean install, although I probably should now. So I never even used WinDVD (except right when I got it and played my first DVD in it) until a few days ago when I borrowed City of God in Blu Ray from a friend to watch on this laptop. WinDVD crashes (Error message that says "WinDVD has stopped working....") when I try to play it. I had bought PowerDVD right after I bought the laptop also and the same thing happened in that program when I tried to play it (it doesn't crash, but it just stops loading and nothing happens; it did have me pick a region the first time I tried, but then nothing...). I tested out several regular DVD movies in both programs and the same thing happened, so it doesn't seem to be a Blu Ray problem. I've updated the drivers on the device, no change. The drive is the MATA BD-CMB UJ141AS. DVDs play fine in VLC Player, but WinDVD and PowerDVD crash while trying to play them. Obviously Blu Rays don't b/c they aren't supported in that software. When I tried updating the firmware for this device from the Sony website, I get an error that says "Target not found" after I run the executable firmware update (as an administrator). In all instances I described above, I checked in My Computer and the title and files show up in the G: Drive. I also ran a troubleshoot on the drive and nothing was detected as being wrong (surprise, surprise, but I thought I'd give it a try). 

I'm out of ideas here. I've been scouring the web for the last 5 days trying to figure something out with no luck. Am I missing something that's right in my face? I have a lot of patience and I don't want to pay someone to look at this computer, but I'm about to start pulling my hair out at this point. Anyone got any ideas? Thank you to anyone who answers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD/Blu Ray Drive Not Working*

do they play with windows media player


----------



## ncrebel1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: DVD/Blu Ray Drive Not Working*

Yes, DVDs do play in Windows Media Player but Blu Ray discs obviously don't.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: DVD/Blu Ray Drive Not Working*

Ensure you are using a version of PowerDVD that supports Blu-Ray, not all of them do. Assuming it does, uninstall WinDVD and PowerDVD, reboot, and then install PowerDVD.


----------



## ncrebel1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: DVD/Blu Ray Drive Not Working*

I did a clean install and it works now. I don't know what the problem could have been, but everything is working fine now. Thanks anyway.


----------

